# Good stuff CL posting



## DreamerDeceiver

got marshalls? - musical instruments - by owner - sale


For your consideration I’m putting this out as a feeler and to downsize I prefer my higher gain amps so my Marshall collection is up for grabs Starting on the left 1977 Marshall 1987 50 watt 4 holer...



providence.craigslist.org


----------



## ricksdisconnected

as you see, hes keeping his Friedman though.


----------

